# Took the boys to the Bronx zoo



## wsharp (Jun 8, 2013)

i want one of these tanks in my house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## I<3<*))))>< (Jun 10, 2013)

Awesome pics, thanks for sharing. 
My fav has to be the row on turtles on the log, heh.


----------



## PunknDestroy (May 9, 2013)

Were those archer fish in one of those?


----------



## Bruce_S (Jul 26, 2012)

There's an archer there, along with Scatophagus and Monodactyllis. (Sp.?)

That enclosure in Jungle World is, to my knowledge, one of very few - if not the only - place where Fly River turtles have been bred in captivity. (They simply discovered a new baby tooling around the tank one day . . . !)

Nice photos, Chocological - looking forward to my granddaughter's eyes when she visits that one for the first time! (She loves zoos, as I'm sure your lads do!)

~Bruce


----------



## chocological (Nov 13, 2012)

Bruce_S said:


> Nice photos, Chocological - looking forward to my granddaughter's eyes when she visits that one for the first time! (She loves zoos, as I'm sure your lads do!)


If you go, spare no expense. Buy the full experience tickets. It really was worth it. My boys did not want to leave the children's zoo, and pretty much enjoyed all of the premium exhibits. The regular ones.. not so much.



I<3<*))))>< said:


> My fav has to be the row on turtles on the log, heh.


I wish I took a video of it.. They all started climbing on one another and all fell into the water!



wsharp said:


> i want one of these tanks in my house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


So do I. But I don't think I'd enjoy cleaning that thing. :thumbsdow


----------



## Bettatail (Feb 12, 2009)

wsharp said:


> i want one of these tanks in my house!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I want a house that I can put this tank in.



BTW, it is a big tank that get me thinking on what I can put inside.


----------



## Jahn (Apr 26, 2013)

oh yeah that's a fun visit! now that we have a tank i can't wait to go to that congo area again with the kids and really pay attention to the fish this time! before they would just rush straight to the gorillas, haha.


----------



## fishboy199413 (Jan 20, 2010)

Wow that is very cool. I wish the National Zoo was that cool. Also those little fish appear to be Rohani Barbs.


----------



## Phantomic (Apr 17, 2013)

Giant Gouramis! My absolute favorite fish in the world! Can't wait to someday own one myself!


----------



## migs_hernan (Jan 12, 2013)

Awesome pictures! I also like to see those monster fishes for real! Very cool!


----------



## cownose-ray (Sep 28, 2013)

4th pic, I remember going there and seeing the out-of-place flagtail prochilodus in the otherwise Asian fish tank. Must've snuck in with the foil barbs.

Fly river turtles are cool. They got them to breed? Awesome!


----------



## asuran (Oct 12, 2007)

Awesome pictures!


----------



## PinkRasbora (Jan 22, 2005)

Oh Nice!!! I haven't been to the Bronx zoo in like 8 years. Did it spark any ideas for new tanks? =D


----------

